# Feeding L5 Ghosts



## omar morsy (Feb 24, 2019)

Hey folks,

so so sorry for the long hiatus. Happy to announce that my Ghosts are now L4. So far they have been feasting on Hydeis but I was wondering what I can feed them when they are L5.

i know the answer is houseflyes or blue flyes but try as I may I simply can’t get my hands on anyone breeding houseflyes.

here is a list of insects that I do have access to:

Crickets
Super worms
Mealworms
Silkworms
Butterworms 
Waxworms 
Black soldier fly larvae 
Hornworms 
Common isopods
Orange isopods
Blue isopods
Europeean night crawlers
Dairycow ispods 
Dwarf isopods

Bean weevils
Buffalo worms
Eco fresh grasshoppers
Eco fresh dubia roaches

what do you guys think? I already purchased some black soldier larvae and mealworms. Would those work?

thank you all ever so much


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 24, 2019)

If you feed mealworms make sure to handfeed. Roaches and small grasshoppers would be ideal from that list. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## omar morsy (Feb 24, 2019)

Thank you MantisGirl13 The supplier has explained to me that the roaches are actually huge and most importantly dead! 

She suggests that I feed them the black soldier flyes. I just have to have them hatch out first.

has anyone here had experience with black soldier flyes?


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 24, 2019)

I've been feeding my L4s hydei, and 1/4 pins (crickets), bits of waxworm or BSFL if they take them (they seem a bit skittish).


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 24, 2019)

omar morsy said:


> Thank you MantisGirl13 The supplier has explained to me that the roaches are actually huge and most importantly dead!
> 
> She suggests that I feed them the black soldier flyes. I just have to have them hatch out first.
> 
> has anyone here had experience with black soldier flyes?


I've been in the process of pupating. Takes weeks. BSF are largish.

Here is some advice @Teamonger gave.


----------



## omar morsy (Feb 24, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> I've been feeding my L4s hydei, and 1/4 pins (crickets), bits of waxworm or BSFL if they take them (they seem a bit skittish).


Thanx what about BSFL larvae?


----------



## omar morsy (Feb 24, 2019)

Would they eat the larvae? I also purchased a bunch of tiny mealworms. Maybe they will eat that?


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 24, 2019)

@omar morsy They'll eat em. Problem with mealworms is they can bite. An because they're longer and wormlike, while the mantis has them grappled, they can coil back around and bite the mantis. True story. Instead, have patience, and cut off the heads of the mealworms. Offer up the gutsy end, and they'll take it. That's if your calm and slow when presenting. Same technique for BSFL or waxworm, but those can't bite. They do often take BSFL or waxworm just laid down in front of them, but all these feeders are still largish to the i4 ghosts.

1/4 pins are easy. Just supervise, and they take them quick. If they don't, try again later or next time.


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 24, 2019)

Having said that, i4 ghosts love hydei and will fill up on them.


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 24, 2019)

Hey, why aren't you at the Oscars anyway?


----------



## omar morsy (Feb 24, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Having said that, i4 ghosts love hydei and will fill up on them.


Right now I am still feeding them Hydeis and they are wolfing them down, Im just preparing myself for them becoming L5! I will try the mealworms and will be chopping off their heads first. There is going to be a reptile expo this saturday in Montreal so Ill try and find some flyes. If not I think the pupae of the BSFL, mealworms and the coccasional tiny cricket will have to do till spring, where ill have more outdoor flyes then i know what to do with.

I'm hoping Ill be nominated for an Oscar for Best VFX in a film, next year for "Call of the Wild". This year Jumanji didnt even get nominated   LOL


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm watching for your name everywhere!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 25, 2019)

Ghost are able to eat house flies upon 2nd molt, feeding hydei to them is depriving them of better food. Give them house flies and by 4th molt, they can handle bb pupae easily. I have had k's of ghost.


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 25, 2019)

hibiscusmile said:


> Ghost are able to eat house flies upon 2nd molt, feeding hydei to them is depriving them of better food. Give them house flies and by 4th molt, they can handle bb pupae easily. I have had k's of ghost.


The issue is that no one wants to ship pupae to Canada for some reason.

I cant find houseflies, GBF, or BBF anywhere.

@omar morsy is in Montreal. I'm in Toronto. We don't live in the sticks! LoL.


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 25, 2019)

WAIT! Maybe these folk...

http://www.denneyfamily.com/blueBottleFly.html


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 25, 2019)

You know what? Rainbow will ship BBF spikes to Canada. they just charge $40 for FedEx. LoL.


----------



## omar morsy (Feb 25, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> WAIT! Maybe these folk...
> 
> http://www.denneyfamily.com/blueBottleFly.html


Amazing I’ll def try that! 

I am going to a reptile show this Sunday. If I can’t find it there then I’ll place an order. 

Thank yououou


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 25, 2019)

Brother. If you find a Canadian source,  let me know. It wont be any less expensive though. This time of year you have to ship courier with heat pack anyway. 300 BSFL and 200 Waxworms cost me $50 coming from around Windsor. The shipment was delayed by a day in transit due to weather.  Basically, half my waxworms have died. The BSFL were unaffected.


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 25, 2019)

@omar morsy Try these guys for BBF. The ship to Canada:  http://www.rainbowmealworms.net/


----------



## omar morsy (Feb 25, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Brother. If you find a Canadian source,  let me know. It wont be any less expensive though. This time of year you have to ship courier with heat pack anyway. 300 BSFL and 200 Waxworms cost me $50 coming from around Windsor. The shipment was delayed by a day in transit due to weather.  Basically, half my waxworms have died. The BSFL were unaffected.


Def will keep you posted I promise. I am optimistic that I will find some flyes at the reptile expo but if I dont then I will order them online as you suggest.

expect to hear from me Sunday night!


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 25, 2019)

omar morsy said:


> expect to hear from me Sunday night!


Excellent, brother.

Enjoy the expo!

✌


----------

